

Self language still alive - new release for Linux, Mac - russellallen
http://blog.selflanguage.org/2010/07/16/self-4-4-released/

======
carterschonwald
This is very very very cool, If i recall my pl research lore correctly, self
even ~ 15 years ago had runtime/compiler tech that was at least par with 10
year old java.

Also, its an objects all the way down language, so its quite pretty! (in terms
of uniformity of semantics/syntax!)

[added edit] I believe that the documents to substantiate this can be found at
<http://selflanguage.org/documentation/published/> and I suspect that part of
the reason for self's comparative advantage is that by having the core
language be so uniform, every control/date structure and abstraction
immediately benefits from any improvement in the runtime or optimization
techniques (as is the case with scheme and to a moderate extent haskell as
well).

------
fierarul
Wow, I didn't think Self was still alive.

Ole Agesen's PHD (about the Self type inference) was the best reference I used
for my Master's thesis.

------
melling
Didn't some of the Self research get used in the JVM?

~~~
spooneybarger
It did indeed. I can't find a great link for it though.

Sun put a good amount of work into the self vm which along with strongtalk,
got rolled into the java vm.

~~~
mark_h
David Unger gave a great talk recently on this:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ka4KY7TMTU> (recorded at Stanford, but it's a
reprise of his acceptance speech on receiving the Dahl-Nygaard award from
memory)

He has a role-call at the end of what the people involved in the self project
went on to do afterwards, and it's staggering: some of the engineers of the
original Google architecture, what became Hotspot as you say, Lars Bak (of
Chrome V8) as someone else has pointed out... just an amazing list.

